# Impreza OR Evo



## SeYaSeEe (Mar 5, 2006)

*Running Stock - Which one is Faster in street racing*​
Subaru Impreza STI Spec C 320hp1548.39%Evolution 9 MR 287hp1651.61%


----------



## SeYaSeEe (Mar 5, 2006)

*I know its not the rite forum to post this question ..

but why not ..

im planning to get one ..

but not decided yet .. im yeild toward the EVO a little more .. coz i think it has a better look .. not more ..

but for those who have driven one of these two cars .. which one u think is faster .. better handling .. cheaper Spare parts .. and better interior in ur Opinion ..*


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ive gotta say the evo is normally the faster of the 2 but the scooby is the easist to maintain, but if i had the money i would go for the imprezza 22b its awesome 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I am looking for an Impreza at the mo and for @ Â£22k you get the 2.5 engine with the PPP pack (remap, exhaust, prodrive springs + afew others i think) this will give you @ 315-320 bhp with 332 lb/ft and you stay in warranty the delivery is a bit lower down the range compared to the 2.0 and is more driveable, but the 2.0 is fun when it comes on boost  it will also probably save you a few quid over the Spec C which is lot more extreme/closer to the Evo

Impreza servicing is a good bit chaeper at @ Â£200-Â£300 per 10k vs Â£400 every 4k for the Mitsi (both main dealer prices) can be be cheaper if you go the specialist route

How ever if you want extreme and an Impreza how about this

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/110119.htm

I think Stu-Oxfordshire has the best Evo knowledge on here FWIW


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Impreza all the way for me.

I have driven both cars and the Impreza is by far the easiest to live with and maintain. Both have high running costs as they need regular servicing and love a drink but are very reliable and virtually impossible to break. Parts for both are easy to obtain and not that expensive.

The Impreza is far easire to drive as you don't constantly feel you are on the edge all the time, it is more forgiving and predictable. The EVO will bite you in the arse any chance it gets. The last EVO I drove the interior was awful, the Imprezas' interior is much better but still not that good.

I agree with Kammy TT, the 22B is a sensational car but not for everyday use as it is quite extreme. The P1 is a better everyday car.

Both models are being replaced next year so be careful what you pay for the car now, the Impreza is better value but the EVO has more gadgets.

I sold my Impreza 8 months ago and still miss it, there is something about them that gives you a smile every time you drive it (Like the TT)


----------



## sweet (Nov 6, 2006)

I have just sold my evo 8 mr320 and it was an awesome car.There is just no comparison between them and the scooby.
Yes they are expensive to run you will get about 180miles to a full tank driven normally put your foot down and this can go as low as 100 a tank.
Servicing is not Â£400 every 6months,yes they have to be serviced every 4500miles or six months but this is around the Â£200-Â£250 mark (from a dealer) cheaper if you go private.
My mr320 was producing 380bhp and was standard apart from a decat and a ecutek remap this cost me Â£600, to get to this figure on a scooby you are looking at about 2-3 grand.
Get the evo mate i guarantee you wont be disappointed,i wasnt and i still miss it.
You can get a second hand mr with this sort of bhp for around 18k and there is nothing that will come close to you,other than another modified evo. :wink:


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Where is the neither option..............


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

The dealer I spoke spoke to albeit in the south-east wanted I think anywhere between Â£300 - Â£600 depending on that particular service


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I own a classic Impreza.

I would say neither, but of the two, I'd get an evo. This might be because I've had an impreza, but the Evo is generally a faster car point-to-point, though a standard evo vs a spec-c might be a bit difference. I also prefer the evo styling to the current impreza.

I'd prefer a BMW 335i coupe.


----------



## PinkTT (Oct 31, 2006)

I would say evo, thats ours and my partner loves it...............


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

PinkTT said:


> I would say evo, thats ours and my partner loves it...............


Did you do the decals yourself?


----------



## SeYaSeEe (Mar 5, 2006)

*Thanx a mil M8ies ..

i think i will go for the Evo ..

 *


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

No Offence but make sure you have the house to go with it :lol:


----------



## sweet (Nov 6, 2006)

Evo`s are dearer to buy,dearer to run and dearer to insure than any tt.
count how many evo`s you see in a day compared to tt`s.
I have never seen an evo on a council estate,but seen a few tt`s.
A person that wants a real drivers car would buy an evo but they cant afford too so buy a tt (cos at least it has quattro) :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Since we're talking ownership profiles, I have met many evo and scooby drivers at track days.

The typical Evo driver is a Northern meathead who has somehow acquired the cash to buy and run an Evo despite displaying minimal intelligence or ability to articulate themselves. Usually a bodybuilder. You suspect they are into something dodgy. Naturally my good friend Stu is exempt from this caricature (no muscles).

The typical new-age (2000-) Impreza driver arrives with matching blue STi jacket, and usually his mother. The typical classic Impreza driver turns up with a wild look in his eye and 4-5 passengers (often immediate family members) all of whom exhibit a disshevelled appearance.

I speak as a Mancunian classic Impreza owner, though I reject any association between myself and the above stereotypes.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

sweet said:


> Evo`s are dearer to buy,dearer to run and dearer to insure than any tt.
> count how many evo`s you see in a day compared to tt`s.
> I have never seen an evo on a council estate,but seen a few tt`s.
> A person that wants a real drivers car would buy an evo but they cant afford too so buy a tt (cos at least it has quattro) :lol:


Not sure about dearer to buy, but you might have a point re. the rest.


Carlos said:


> Since we're talking ownership profiles, I have met many evo and scooby drivers at track days.
> 
> The typical Evo driver is a Northern meathead who has somehow acquired the cash to buy and run an Evo despite displaying minimal intelligence or ability to articulate themselves. Usually a bodybuilder. You suspect they are into something dodgy. Naturally my good friend Stu is exempt from this caricature (no muscles).
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO - I knew this thread would get interesting :lol:

Popcorn anyone?

Rob


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

sweet said:


> Evo`s are dearer to buy,dearer to run and dearer to insure than any tt.


http://atsearch.autotrader.co.uk/ww...qx&ukcarsearch_full.x=29&ukcarsearch_full.y=7

:roll:


----------



## gtr (Nov 25, 2006)

depends what you want from it really.

If you are into making it better then go for the scoob. far easy base to mod from. the Spec C is good for quite high power applications out of the box. I have heard figures of 340 odd bhp with similar torque for the price of a remap.

the turbo in it is superb.

Evo is a little less in your face but has a lot of grunt.

I'd say go for the Spec C.

if you are not into modding then go for the new scoob with the 2.5 engine. they are supposed to be nice and as stated go quite well. but all the tuners rip the 2.5 out and stick a 2.0l engine in when chasing big bhp.

both have stupid service intervals and insurance costs so follow your heart

/steve


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

gtr said:


> if you are not into modding then go for the new scoob with the 2.5 engine. they are supposed to be nice and as stated go quite well. but all the tuners rip the 2.5 out and stick a 2.0l engine in when chasing big bhp.


Well, strictly speaking the route to go is a 2.2 or a 2.33 for big bhp (500+). Almost all of the recognised guys do this (Andy Forrest, Paul Blamire et al). However if 400bhp is good enough, a 2.5 is the most cost effective route. Agree, a Spec C would make this easily attainable, more so than the evo since you have most of the hardware already.

If you have 40k, a 400bhp Litchfield Type 25 would do the job, these are based on the Spec C.


----------



## sweet (Nov 6, 2006)

Y ou can get 400bhp from an evo 8 for around the 1k mark,ask any scooby owner how much it would cost to get this from a scooby and i think you will have your answer as to which is the best base car.
also re the above autotrader add,have you done the same for the tt,you can get a 2000 model 225 for 7k the evos your add shows are 5years older for 4k you do the maths. :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

sweet said:


> Y ou can get 400bhp from an evo 8 for around the 1k mark,ask any scooby owner how much it would cost to get this from a scooby and i think you will have your answer as to which is the best base car.
> also re the above autotrader add,have you done the same for the tt,you can get a 2000 model 225 for 7k the evos your add shows are 5years older for 4k you do the maths. :wink:


But can you do it safely? You'd need an oil cooler (standard? it is on the spec c), uprated fuel pump, probably exhaust changes as well as a remap. You might be able to get close to 400bhp with just a remap, but without the requisite safety components, would it last?

BTW do you have any useful advice on protein supplements? :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

what the hell are you on about sweet? the only reason people can afford tts on a council estate is if they buy an older TT same as any evo or scooby!!! evos are CHEAPER and are def not as good as the TT cos speed isnt everything! i dont want to drive in fast tin that look like a nissan sunny inside cos thats just stupid


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

sweet said:


> Evo`s are dearer to buy,dearer to run and dearer to insure than any tt.
> count how many evo`s you see in a day compared to tt`s.
> I have never seen an evo on a council estate,but seen a few tt`s.
> A person that wants a real drivers car would buy an evo but they cant afford too so buy a tt (cos at least it has quattro) :lol:


just incase anyone got confused


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> what the hell are you on about sweet? the only reason people can afford tts on a council estate is if they buy an older TT same as any evo or scooby!!! evos are CHEAPER and are def not as good as the TT cos speed isnt everything! i dont want to drive in fast tin that look like a nissan sunny inside cos thats just stupid


And, er, looks and, well, looks are everything?

Please list your reasons as to why an Evo is not as "good" as the TT?

You do know that the most expensive Evo, the FQ-400, listed at 47k and the current top line model, the FQ-360 costs 36k? Exactly how is that cheaper than the TT?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)




----------



## sweet (Nov 6, 2006)

you are right speed isnt everything,but what about handling,brakes, in gear acceleration (for overtaking) corning etc etc the list is endless.
As my colleague above says you tell me in what way the tt is better than an evo????
I know which car i would have and i would be waving goodbye to you in every department.
Obviously another bloke that couldnt quite afford an evo,so went for a 225tt or even the v6 now that is quick :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

The cheapest evo to buy new at the moment is 28k the dearest 36k just remind me how much the 2.0t is again and the 3.2 for that matter. :wink:


----------



## SeYaSeEe (Mar 5, 2006)

*i think KammyTT

meant cheaper in the material used inside te car .. not the Price of the car ..

????????????*


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

sweet said:


> Obviously another bloke that couldnt quite afford an evo,so went for a 225tt or even the v6 now that is quick :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lets...do...the timewarp...again.

We had this 5 years ago with a load from scoobynet. :roll:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

There's image issues with all cars (after all, how many people on here would never drive a BMW ?) - personally I wouldn't want any of the rally-spec Jap cars because I have no wish to drive something that looks like it has ram-raided the local branch of Halfords while covered in superglue.... but each to thier own - however, I'd LOVE a go in one, because I am aware of how fantastic they are meant to be to drive....


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> There's image issues with all cars (after all, how many people on here would never drive a BMW ?) - personally I wouldn't want any of the rally-spec Jap cars because I have no wish to drive something that looks like it has ram-raided the local branch of Halfords while covered in superglue.... but each to thier own - however, I'd LOVE a go in one, because I am aware of how fantastic they are meant to be to drive....


Fair enough.

Ideally we'd all want a car that goes great, looks & feels great and has a great image. However, up to a certain price (typically more than I can afford/justify), these things rarely come as a package. Therefore we end up with some peoples' car choices defined by look & feel & what their car says about them and others by what their car drives like.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TTwiggy said:


> There's image issues with all cars (after all, how many people on here would never drive a BMW ?) - personally I wouldn't want any of the rally-spec Jap cars because I have no wish to drive something that looks like it has ram-raided the local branch of Halfords while covered in superglue.... but each to thier own - however, I'd LOVE a go in one, because I am aware of how fantastic they are meant to be to drive....


Admittedly this is something I struggled with after having mostly Audi/VW's with their excellent interior/exterior build quality for the last 5 years, i did'nt think it would be for me but having gone for a few test drives :twisted: in a fair few variants I'm gonna go for it, they are fun to drive if a little crude


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

b3ves said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > There's image issues with all cars (after all, how many people on here would never drive a BMW ?) - personally I wouldn't want any of the rally-spec Jap cars because I have no wish to drive something that looks like it has ram-raided the local branch of Halfords while covered in superglue.... but each to thier own - however, I'd LOVE a go in one, because I am aware of how fantastic they are meant to be to drive....
> ...


I'd say the exige must come close? - great image (British!) goes very well (out handles any other road car I'd guess) and though certainly no 'luxury' vehicle, built well for what they are...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > TTwiggy said:
> ...


Well, I like to think so, but at the end of the day the fit and finish is not what you'd expect of a Â£35K car and it shares its engine with a Â£20K Toyota.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

I've never known ANY car to spark a greater debate than the Evo Vs Impreza one....time after time on this BBS and others it kicks off.

I owned an Evo VII for a couple of years and enjoyed every minute of the ownership experience.

I find the comments about how the car looks to be perpetually amusing - you don't buy an Evo for how it looks: you buy it because of it's A-to-B capability: in that there is not much this side of a 997 Turbo which is more capable, certianly not for under 30K.

If you want my recommendation: It's the Evo every time. Buy a 2 year old Evo VIII MR for 16/17K, go onto: http://www.dentistmapped.com and get an Ecutek remap, downpipe, larger turbo outlet and Magnex exhaust and you have yourself 400bhp ATF with 315 ATW & 410 ft lbs torque...all for about Â£ 2K including labour: you simply will not find a better value, more reliable tuning package on the market without upgrading the ECU.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I totaly take your point Stu about not buying these cars for how they look, i just wonder what you do buy them for. You make the comparison with a 911 turbo, which I understand, but the key difference is that after you blast across the continent in the porker, the doorman at the Georges Cinque (or wherever) still greets you with a warm smile, rather than looking down his nose at you - maybe not the right attitude, but you know what I mean. Given that these vehicles are basically an invitation to lose your license, other than for track use (where a track focussed car will still probably make more sense) what is the point?

Not an attack on anyone who owns one, I'm just confused. I know a guy who has a 400hp+ Evo (VI I think) and even he admited that 90% of the time my alfa made as much sense in terms of being a fast road car - I guess if that other 10% is worth it then what the hey! :-*


----------

